# S&W Announces M&P Shield .45 ACP



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Carry Gun at NRA 2016

Wasn't sure where to put this thread since it isn't a hunting firearm





















> The M&P Shield .45 ACP has a suggested retail of $479.


http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/05/21/sw-announces-mp-shield-45-acp-carry-gun-nra-2016/


Holy large pics batman


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok, you have a slide removal lever, and slide catch, and what's the third one since it doesn't have a hammer? A safety?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



HammerHead1631 said:


> Ok, you have a slide removal lever, and slide catch, and what's the third one since it doesn't have a hammer? A safety?


Safety lever.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Safety. I'm sure they'll come out with a safety-less .45 model like the 9 and .40 calibers


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

BnB said:


> Safety. I'm sure they'll come out with a safety-less .45 model like the 9 and .40 calibers


Safety and non-safety versions were posted on the S&W website the day it was announced.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice! I like my 40.


----------

